

John C. Reynolds, Eminent Programming Language Researcher, has Died  - m0nastic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Reynolds

======
sb
A couple of years ago, I read his paper "Definitional Interpreters for Higher
Order Languages" [1], because it was suggested to me by a friend. It was a
joyful read, and to the best of my knowledge it is the first treatment of how
to implement higher-order language constructs in a first-order language. Just
recently, I thought of the paper, so it's sad news that the author has died...

[1]
[http://repository.readscheme.org/ftp/papers/plsemantics/reyn...](http://repository.readscheme.org/ftp/papers/plsemantics/reynolds/HOSC-11-4-pp363-397.pdf)

------
ocharles
[http://www.informatik.uni-
trier.de/~ley/pers/hd/r/Reynolds:J...](http://www.informatik.uni-
trier.de/~ley/pers/hd/r/Reynolds:John_C=.html) Wow - he really didn't stop
doing what he loved.

~~~
ivanca
Indeed, this is his profile page: <http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~jcr/>

_(people please use the photo from this link instead of the one currently in
Wikipedia where he looks somewhat angry)_

------
phdtree
Anyone knows who was John C. Reynolds's PhD advisor in Harvard? We have his
profile at phdtree:

<http://phdtree.org/scholar/reynolds-john-c/>

But his phd advisor info is missing

~~~
yureka
Judging by his Ph.D. thesis "Surface Properties of Ground-State Nuclear
Matter" (accessed via PROLA).

He lists the following people in his acknowledgements:

<http://phdtree.org/scholar/martin-paul-cecil/>

<http://phdtree.org/scholar/martin-paul-cecil-2/>

<http://phdtree.org/scholar/puff-robert-david/>

<http://phdtree.org/scholar/gottfried-kurt/>

You could always try emailing them to ask if they were an advisor of Reynolds?

------
bmm6o
LtU thread: <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4725>

------
jdn
This is one of those threads which makes you feel a bit ill inside for
"upvoting" as it were, but nonetheless he deserves to be recognised for his
contributions and achievements.

~~~
friendly_chap
Luckily it's called upvote, not like...

------
monjaro
Is there any source for this other then the wikipedia page?

~~~
sidww2
I go to CMU (where he was professor) and we got an email about this yesterday
evening.

~~~
monjaro
Thanks for confirming this. It is very sad news.

------
D9u
My condolences to his family and friends.

------
seanmcdirmid
David Notkin passed a few days ago also. Bad week.

------
primodemus
a few small anecdotes about him: [http://semantic-
domain.blogspot.fr/2013/04/john-c-reynolds-j...](http://semantic-
domain.blogspot.fr/2013/04/john-c-reynolds-june-1-1935-april-28.html)

